# Gulp! Shrimp



## patoga (Sep 29, 2020)

Well i guess first is, are Gulp shrimp effective right now? 

If so how are you rigging them? 

I have been getting a jig head and double twitching or dragong the bottom, was not effective in the brief period that I threw them today. 

Thanks


----------



## armyvet4583 (Sep 29, 2020)

patoga said:


> Well i guess first is, are Gulp shrimp effective right now?
> 
> If so how are you rigging them?
> 
> ...


 short answer. Yes. When I use the I run them under a popping cork. However with the price of them and how quick they get chewed up, I'm not buying any more. Here on  out I'll use doa's and vudo shrimp. Again under a popping cork. Both come with their own hooks. I use jigs with paddle tails and jerk shads on usually 1/8 oz jig head. Hope this helps good luck.


----------



## patoga (Sep 29, 2020)

armyvet4583 said:


> short answer. Yes. When I use the I run them under a popping cork. However with the price of them and how quick they get chewed up, I'm not buying any more. Here on  out I'll use doa's and vudo shrimp. Again under a popping cork. Both come with their own hooks. I use jigs with paddle tails and jerk shads on usually 1/8 oz jig head. Hope this helps good luck.


Yes it does, thank for your response and more importantly your service sir.


----------



## flconch53 (Sep 29, 2020)

Z-MAN  are stretchy and and hold up pretty well.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Sep 29, 2020)

I rather use doa or zman shrimp, when Berkley changed the formula I stopped buying gulp shrimp.


----------



## patoga (Sep 29, 2020)

How about jigging or draging them being effective, I know conventional wisdom says to use a popping cork, but to me its a klunky set up in my opinion.


----------



## flconch53 (Sep 29, 2020)

Try free lining them with just a hook . You can let them drift or jig them and they will stay up in the water column


----------



## Seanote (Sep 29, 2020)

I use them quite often as I fish out of a kayak and it is too hard to keep shrimp alive.  I went a few days ago and only caught 2 keeper trout, both on gulp shrimp under a standard float rig.  That day the bait stealers were so thick you couldn't fish shrimp.  I rig them like a dead shrimp and have had days when they would eat the gulp and not a live shrimp.


----------



## patoga (Sep 29, 2020)

Welp a 2 pack of Vudu will be here by way of the devil's company called Amazon. Lol ?


----------



## armyvet4583 (Sep 29, 2020)

flconch53 said:


> Try free lining them with just a hook . You can let them drift or jig them and they will stay up in the water column


Check out salt strong's video on shrimp most srimp float unnatural. Not saying they won't catch fish but pretty cool to see how different they all are.  One reason if I was going to float one on a free line I'd use vudu.


----------



## armyvet4583 (Sep 29, 2020)

patoga said:


> Welp a 2 pack of Vudu will be here by way of the devil's company called Amazon. Lol ?


I got a whole bunch on clearance from Wally world going to drowned some tomorrow.


----------



## armyvet4583 (Sep 29, 2020)

Seanote said:


> I use them quite often as I fish out of a kayak and it is too hard to keep shrimp alive.  I went a few days ago and only caught 2 keeper trout, both on gulp shrimp under a standard float rig.  That day the bait stealers were so thick you couldn't fish shrimp.  I rig them like a dead shrimp and have had days when they would eat the gulp and not a live shrimp.


The main reason I got into lures for salt. Most my friends with boats use live. Like you said too much crap in a yak as it is. Plus I grew up bass fishing and enjoy the challenge.


----------



## bownutz (Oct 1, 2020)

New penny


----------



## sea trout (Oct 1, 2020)

New penny hands down
But the "natural" is also VERY good, they look dark green m white


----------



## bownutz (Oct 1, 2020)

Doa are better though. Alot better!


----------



## mdgreco191 (Oct 7, 2020)

I love Gulp, but they do get expensive if the pinfish start to peck at them...  New Penny and Natural are the go to colors.  I like to fish them under a popping cork.  People like to talk smack about popping corks, but they just plain out work.  I would imagine they would be good bounced on bottom as well, but I keep catching them on the cork so I never have tried!


----------



## Seanote (Oct 7, 2020)

Strangely, I had a blowup on my popping cork yesterday.  Not sure what it was, but it was more interested in the cork than the bait.  Based on yesterday fishing VUDU and DOA shrimp, I thought the DOA looked better in the water and produced more bites than the VUDU.


----------



## mdgreco191 (Oct 7, 2020)

Seanote said:


> Strangely, I had a blowup on my popping cork yesterday.  Not sure what it was, but it was more interested in the cork than the bait.  Based on yesterday fishing VUDU and DOA shrimp, I thought the DOA looked better in the water and produced more bites than the VUDU.



I have some DOA and Vudu I picked up recently.  I haven't fished them, but will probably give them a go this weekend.  I have had bigger reds smack the cork as well.  It's like they are in a frenzy and just smack anything that moves.


----------



## bownutz (Oct 8, 2020)

Doa purple/silver chartreuse tail. Not sure the color code. Last week ssi.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 8, 2020)

I've always done good on trout, reds, and flounder with the Gulp swimming mullet. Gets annoying when you get in a creek full of silver perch that keep biting the tails off, though.


----------



## Redbow (Oct 10, 2020)

I like the 'Lil Fishey plastic baits, caught many seatrout, flounder, red drum and other salt water species with them . They are cheap we catch the seatrout trolling with them. For us in salt water they are just as good a bait as money can buy..


----------



## Seanote (Oct 10, 2020)

How do most of you hook up the gulp shrimp.  I usually hook mine like a dead shrimp or grub.  Do any of you hook them through the head/horn like a live shrimp.


----------



## mdgreco191 (Oct 12, 2020)

Seanote said:


> How do most of you hook up the gulp shrimp.  I usually hook mine like a dead shrimp or grub.  Do any of you hook them through the head/horn like a live shrimp.



I hook them on a jig head.  Straight down the middle and the hook point comes out about midway through the bait.


----------



## flconch53 (Oct 13, 2020)

Are they still there? If they are hungry they will bite dead shrimp.


----------



## brown518 (Oct 13, 2020)

bownutz said:


> Doa purple/silver chartreuse tail. Not sure the color code. Last week ssi.




Code 350


----------



## Beehaw (Oct 13, 2020)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> I rather use doa or zman shrimp, when Berkley changed the formula I stopped buying gulp shrimp.



When/How did they change the formula?

I keep them on hand, but mostly use them for my wife and sister.  My son and I use Z-Man almost exclusively.  

Gulp do seem to generate more action, but I catch as many fish on Z-Man as gulp, when they are biting.  When it is slow, I may use Gulp and put up with the pinfish.

I use a popping cork for the added noise and action, and will remove it when they are deep and fish it like a normal jig.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Oct 13, 2020)

Beehaw said:


> When/How did they change the formula?
> 
> I keep them on hand, but mostly use them for my wife and sister.  My son and I use Z-Man almost exclusively.
> 
> ...


The newer gulp shrimp is softer than the older formula, it was changed in 2018, supposedly earlier this year it was changed back but I have avoided it ever since. Doa and zman have a better action than gulp anyway and ever since zman came out with the ez shrimp I've only occasionally bought gulp jerk shad . Trout tricks are a lot better than shrimp for trout anyway.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 13, 2020)

Real shrimp are better than all of em


----------

